# Scratchbuilt Boxcar



## dstenger (Mar 31, 2008)

I needed some cars to run behind my Accucraft live steam mogul, Watauga. I scratchbuilt a boxcar from plans in NG&SLG using mostly styrene. I used basswood for the frame members and roof walks. The boxcar includes parts from Ozark Miniatures, Phil’s Narrow Gauge and Kadee. It temporarily sits on a set of Bachmann trucks from one of their finescale flatcars. I plan to replace them with other trucks in the future. The lettering comes from the ET&WNC Historical Society.






Pictures at http://www.gcgrs.org/Clr/408.htm.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one very fine boxcar! 
Thanks for showing. 

Harvey C.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice, great job.

Chuckger


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoowee!! That is one _very_ nice job! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Really nice work!


----------

